# Applying DMSO



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

-Hands a box of gloves- Yes. Glove it up. My boss won't even touch the container without gloves(same for furazone).

I don't know what exactly it does, other than let crap into your bloodstream.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Ick. I don't want barn germs in my blood! :shock:


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Many people use DMSO on people injuries. I have used it occasionally. It is the very first thing I do to a new injury on any horse. I cold hose or ice and apply DMSO -- right away. I mix in a steroid and sometimes an antibiotic depending on what I am using it for. It is VERY effective and is most effective when used early after an injury.

Getting a little on your hands is not going to hurt you unless you are one of the few people that is allergic to it. The people I know that get a rash or a reaction to it are also sensitive to Sulfur. I would not recommend getting it on your hands daily, but I have never known of anyone that had a problem with occasional contact unless they were allergic and those people will know the first time they get it on them.

I have been around several Vets that use it for IV injection for very difficult neurological problems. I have seen it used in West Nile and know Vets are now using it on horses that have gotten the EHV Herpes Virus. It can do some very good things for very difficult cases -- particularly for brain swelling and spinal injuries.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

^I'm one of those people who use it on people injuries. I have an old recurring knee injury and it is better than anything the dr. could do aside from surgery, which I'm not willing to resort to just yet. The worst side effect I've had was tasting plumeria scented lotion that was on my skin. 

It's my go to in the barn for many things. Woodstock had a bad tendon injury in his knee and it was part of our regimen. If you are concerned about a reaction just wear gloves.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

ok so what IS DMSO? What does it DO? I have it but don't use it.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Wear gloves. Clean the area you are using it on well, it will absorb into the blood stream, but will absorb dirt, etc with it.
If you get it on you, its not a big deal, but you WILL taste garlic almost immediately... Gross...


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

So that's why the vet said to wash it with soapy water, rinse, and let dry before each application. This stuff is weirdly awesome...It's neat how it even absorbs dirt. Well, neat to think about. I'm certainly not going to allow myself to experience it. 

I will probably wear gloves. I don't really like garlic taste much.

And hypothetically speaking, I could put in on my ankle (I have tendinitis) and it would help heal it in the same way it helps my horse? If so, that's pretty cool.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

It actually does not take 'dirt' in with it. It only takes in things that are small molecules of a chemical that disolve i it. The worst thing it takes in with it is leg paints and linaments. Some of those can be real damaging like Iodine leg paints. If you look at the label, it is sold as a 'solvent'. That is because it was first marketed as a solvent and they found out accidentally that the molecule is so small that it penitrates skin. It is one of the things that came out in Mexico in the 60s in arthritis clinics.

It is 'bacteostatic'. If you put it on a wound, particularly a puncture, it will rarely get infected. If you add an antibiotic like Gentocin with it, it will kill a lot of hard to get to infections and do as much good as using the antibiotic alone IV. 

If you use it on yourself too much (Ihave known people that did including myself once), it will affect your eyesight and blur your vision. It goes back to normal but it scared the heck out of me.

I also used it on a knee injury. I had surgery and then the knee kept filling back up with fluid and had to be frained 3 or 4 times (think 5 inch needle). The last time they stuck a needle in it, I swore they would not do that again and used DMSO on it until my vision blurred. The knee got better, but now I have permanent arthritis in it. -- which I was going to get no matter what.

It is really great for sprained fingers and wrists. I have had a sprained (swollen double in size) go down in 1 or 2 days with it. My son (28 years old) used it yesterday on a puncture where he got a steel splinter in his finger and it swelled all up and he could not even pick anything up with it. Now, it will get better without antibiotics, but I will have to keep reminding him to get a tetanus shot just in case.

I've been around it since it first hit the race track in 1961. Amazing stuff in the right place andnot over-done.


----------

